# Ogri'la Quests / Ruf



## Cassis Azshara (27. Mai 2007)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



folgende Frage stellt sich mir:
Ab wann kann man Ruf bei Ogri'la bekommen?
Alles beginnt mit der Quest von Grok in Shatt (oder von dem Oger in Ogri'la) das einen zu dem Oger auf dem Turm neben der Arena schickt. Dort bekommt man dann 2 Elite Quests, außerdem gibt es noch die 3. Elitequest die man auf der Hügelwand absolviert.
Wenn man diese abgegeben hat bekommt man wieder 5er Gruppenquests usw...

Ich habe diese Reihe von Quests noch nicht ganz fertig (bin bei Schänder der Seelen) aber mir kommt das bissl komisch vor. Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich erwartet durch diese Quests Ruf bei Ogri'la zu bekommen, aber meine Anzeige steht immernoch auf 0/300 Neutral.
Muss man ALLE diese Elite Quests von dem Oger auf dem Turm abeschloßen haben um mal endlich den Ruf puschen zu können oder was genau muss man tun um mal langsam Richtung freundlich zu kommen...?

Ich hab sogar nen GM gefragt ob das so gehört, dass man keinen Ruf für die Quests bekommt, aber der hat mir nur gesagt er kann mir nicht helfen und auch keine Auskunft geben, ich soll andere Spieler fragen...das hab ich versucht aber es gibt noch nicht viele Spieler (die ich kenne) die diese ganzen Elitequests gemacht haben.

Darum also hier meine Frage, kennt sich wer aus, hat irgendwer Ahnung wies läuft mit dem Ruf von Ogri'la?

vielen Dank
lg
eure Cassis


----------



## Gonsi (27. Mai 2007)

Nach den Elite q kommen die Ruf-Q.

Sind leider keine so nett gemachten Grp-Q mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Gonsi

Nera'thor / Horde


----------



## MrFlix (27. Mai 2007)

Danach geht die Schinderrei erst richtig los...Grauenvolle Farmarbeit...und nochdazu is fast alles Überfarmt-.-


----------



## Gunnarson (28. Mai 2007)

Kriegt man denn die Qs bei den Ogri'las erst dann wenn man die Gruppen-Qs vorher gemacht hat ?


----------



## saphyroth (28. Mai 2007)

yop erst nach den grpqs


----------



## hardok (29. Mai 2007)

eine frage anbei: man hat mir gesagt, dass man ausgelaugte items und splitter auch ohne die quests farmen koennte, konnte es jedoch noch nicht testen. weiss jemand ob das stimmt?


----------



## Dirutos (29. Mai 2007)

Also die Splitter droppen ja bei den ganzen Viechern da, und ein ausgelaugtes teil habe ich schon bekommen.
War allerdings totaler mist wie ich finde.


----------



## JPJ (20. Juli 2007)

Die quest dieman zum Ruf farmen bracuht is doch die, wo man die Söhne von Gruul töten muss


----------



## Kurum (10. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß nicht ob du darauf schon eine richtige Antwort bekommen hast oder nicht. 

Nein man bekommt keinen Ruf für die Vorquests um in Ogri´la zu questen. Ruf bekommt man erst nachdem man die Quests durch hat, und dann in Ogri´la anfängt zu questen.


Einfach mal aus wow-europe rauskopiert:







Erreichen eines neutralen Rufs            

Euer erstes Ziel wird es sein, bei Ogri'la einen neutralen Ruf zu erreichen, da dies die Voraussetzung für das Interagieren mit den Questgebern und Verkäufern in Ogri'la ist. Um mit diesem Unterfangen zu beginnen, solltet ihr mit dem Oger Grok im südöstlichen Bereich des unteren Viertels in Shattrath sprechen &#8211; er dürfte nur schwer zu verfehlen sein. Grok wird euch entsenden, um mit Mog'dorg dem Weisen im Schergrat zu sprechen. Ihr werdet bei ihm die Questreihe beginnen können, welche euch bei Abschluss zu einem neutralen Ruf bei Ogri'la verhilft. 

Im Vergleich zu anderen Fraktionen der Scherbenwelt wird bei den Einstiegsquests für Ogri'la weitaus mehr von euch verlangt, was euch mit Sicherheit recht bald auffallen wird. Die Quests, die Mog'dorg vergibt, sind anspruchsvoll und benötigen eine Gruppe von bis zu fünf Spielern, um abgeschlossen werden zu können. Nur nach erfolgreicher Beendigung all dieser Gruppenquests wird euch in Ogri'la ein neutraler Ruf gewährt. Nachdem Mog'dorg nun endlich mit euren kämpferischen Fähigkeiten zufrieden ist, wird er euch nach Ogri'la und zu den dortigen Questgebern, mit denen ihr jetzt sprechen könnt, entsenden.










Ich geb dir einfach mal den Link für die nächsten Ruf-Stufen:

Wow-Europe


----------



## Shaila (10. Juli 2010)

Das ist normal so, hier ist mein kleiner Guide zu dieser Fraktion.

=> http://bewahrerderlehren.jimdo.com/guides/rufguides/ogri-la/

Damit kannst du eigentlich nichts falsch machen. Außerdem würde ich dir empfehlen, dass ganze mit dem Ruf sammeln bei der Himmelswache der Shatari zu verbinden. Auch dazu gibt es einen Guide von mir.

=> http://bewahrerderlehren.jimdo.com/guides/rufguides/himmelswache-der-sha-tari/


----------



## madmurdock (10. Juli 2010)

Also falls man immer noch die Elite Pre Quests machen MUSS: Such dir unbedingt 4 weitere Leute, die die Qreihe durch machen. Für einen Boss braucht man leider5 Leute, da man ihn sonst nicht beschwoeren kann.


----------



## Grushdak (10. Juli 2010)

Hmmm der Thread ist nahezu 3 Jahre alt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und daß man 5 Leute für den einen Elite braucht, stimmt auch nicht mehr.
Man braucht nur über einen Feuerkreis zu gehen und schon ist der Elite da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe erst vor kurzem die 5 Elite selber gekillt.

* Wie kann man bei 27,5 Grad Raumtemperatur schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 * aaargh


----------



## madmurdock (10. Juli 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Hmmm der Thread ist nahezu 3 Jahre alt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



31°. ;(

Aha. gut zu wissen, dass man die 5 Leute nimmer braucht. Hab zu Wotlzeiten mal den Kram mitm Twink machen wollen letztes Jahr, da gings nicht solo.


----------



## Mofeist (10. Juli 2010)

Thread- nekrophil ?


----------

